# Best Supplement Companies Vs the Worst



## NordicNacho (May 2, 2007)

My Favs overall

Optimum Nutrion   , good prices, good quality, little hype or bullshit
NOW, good prices, good quality, no hype

Worst


Muscle Tech,  Overpriced,  All hype and bullshit, and marketing.
Frizogen, Overpriced,  All hype and bullshit, these people brought you the strap how stupid do they think we are.  Heres a line from one of there products.


Nuke Centrifuse - 790mg 
(Nuclear Insulin Driving Agent) 4-Hydroxy-Isoleucine, R+-Alpha-Lipoic Acid, Cinnulin, Di-Potassium Phosphate, Di-Calcium Phosphate, Di-Sodium Phosphate


----------



## zombul (May 2, 2007)

Many of the supps you see out now are basically the same thing but one is marketed better than the others.It' sad that the marketing actually works,some poor sap probably went out and bought the "Strap" after seing one of their claims. 
Another marketing machine is Xyience who uses MMA to promote the products they sell.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 2, 2007)

I hope Xyience got a long term contract cause the UFC has blown up these last few years.  They got there moneys worth thats for sure.  I use one Xyience product its the only one that is priced reasonably and it does taste good.  I wouldn't get anything else from them though.

XM2 MRP by Xyience Discount Bodybuilding Supplements & Discount Nutritional Supplements Store

I can see see kids watching these buff guys fight and then think wow I need to get some Xyience and I'll be buff and a hard ass.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2007)

MuscleTech is the worst.


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2007)

MuscleTech was the only bad company i thought of.  BSN sold aproduct called Testabolin that was pretty expensive.  It might be cheaper now (or off the market), but I remember my boss taking it years ago.  He did see results from it, but the shit was so expensive, hed be better off with roids.


----------



## kinkery (May 2, 2007)

IMO here are the supps that i use that i like.

Animal Pak
N.O-Xplode
Cellmass
Axis-HT(  )
ON 100% Whey
.

but if i had to choose food or supps i'd go with food  (like anyone else hopefully  )


----------



## NordicNacho (May 2, 2007)

kinkery said:


> IMO here are the supps that i use that i like.
> 
> Animal Pak
> N.O-Xplode
> ...



maybe you should try NOW testro jack Im going to try it on my pct.  Its cheap


----------



## forum9351 (May 2, 2007)

The guy that owns the store where I get my supplements from told me that cell mass had to pay a lot of money due to false advertising. Never found anything on it. Is it true?


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2007)

I'm partial to:

IronMagLabs Essence:  EFA's
Designer Supps Glucophase XR:  KRALA
Avant Lipoderm:  Transdermal
Avant Leptigen:  Increases Leptin
Udo's Oil Blends:  EFA's
Nutrient 950:  Multi-Vit
Replete:  Probiotics
Pure Advantage:  Pea Protein


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2007)

I like these: IronMagLabs!


----------



## Lumberjack299 (Nov 1, 2011)

Being expensive and being a bad company are two different things.


----------



## R1balla (Nov 1, 2011)

companies i like:

Primordial Performance, ON, PES, AppNut

companies i do NOT like:

NTBM, BSN, USP Labs, Muscle Tech


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 1, 2011)

^ PES is good but their ERASE absolutely destroyed my joints.

u didnt like usp's jack3d?


----------



## Olddawg71 (Nov 1, 2011)

My fav supp company is True Protein..Highest quality ingredients and no B.S..As far as name brands, I think Gaspari makes some good stuff, so is some of the USP Labs stuff, I like a few specialty things from MHP..but the majority of my supps are from True Protein...

Worst..Hard to tell, I think MuscleTech is over priced, over marketed...I try and stay far away from companies that make outrages claims..

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 1, 2011)

Best:

Dymatize
Gaspari 
IronMag

The shittest:

MuscleTech
and a few aussie ones that none of you dudes would know.


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2011)

In the spring of 2007, Prince posted this:





Prince said:


> I like these: IronMagLabs!



After this ...thoughtful post, the thread remained dormant. But Lumberjack pulled it from obscurity. Yea, like a veritable phoenix rising from the ashes of a four-year-dead thread, we get this:



Lumberjack299 said:


> Being expensive and being a bad company are two different things.



Nice work.


----------



## PRIDE. (Nov 2, 2011)

My favorite: Synthetek Industries

My least favorite: anything sold at GNC


----------



## oufinny (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, this is a fun thread risen from the ashes.  I have some favorites and some losers but some that have impressed me consistently are: 
BPS - On Orbit too (shameless plug)
IML - everything does what it says, no complaints 
PES - no prop blends, works as advertised (AnaBeta not so much though)
Primaforce - Ultra underrated, best basics I have found
APS - Simply for Mesomorph, I like this stuff a lot

There are others that are hit or miss.  Anything advertised in a Muscle Mag is complete shit in my eyes so I don't even consider it.  You know who you are!


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 2, 2011)

Best: KIRKLAND, NOW, and IML. 
Worse: Muscle Tech, E-pharm, and CEL.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 2, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Best: KIRKLAND, NOW, and IML.
> Worse: Muscle Tech, E-pharm, and CEL.



I love that you included CEL in there, that DHEA instead of said hormones really did a lot for their credibility.  E-pharm, you got a thing for Patrick Arnold?


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I love that you included CEL in there, that DHEA instead of said hormones really did a lot for their credibility.  E-pharm, you got a thing for Patrick Arnold?



I have no opinion one way or another of Patrick Arnold. 
E-pharm products are overpriced for what you're getting.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have used APS Mesomorph and Creatine nitrate and love them both

Also BPS Endosurge and Combustion are solid as they come. Not bad on price

Pes absolute one of the best around. 

best of all Orbit carries all of them.  

Muscle Tech is the worst I can't stand their bs advertisements in magazines.


----------



## J4CKT (Nov 3, 2011)

A company is only as good as the way they stand behind their products.

Synthetek Industries offers *double money back *on all their products.

That should say enough about how 'good' they are.

As far as bad goes.

Any product that has the words 'proprietary blend' on the label I almost straight away disregard.


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Nov 3, 2011)

like: 
ON
NOW
USP Labs

dislike:
controlled labs
myofusion


----------



## Chubby (Nov 3, 2011)

I like any companies who also care about the health of the customers when making their supplements.


----------



## Synthetek (Nov 7, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I like any companies who also care about the health of the customers when making their supplements.



That's a little open ended since you would be hard pressed to find a product anywhere that will not harm you if abused.

Many will *'say' *they do but few actually do. A company is out there to make money and the bottom line is often more important then anything else.

A good company will make good products. Good products will not be hidden behind any 'proprietary blends' and will be made using quality ingredients and actually contain in them what has been stated on the label.

Most of all,  a company may want to invite you to test their product to see that it is what they say it is for yourself rather then just going on their word and even offering an incentive if you were to uncover their products were not what they said they were..


----------



## Chubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> That's a little open ended since you would be hard pressed to find a product anywhere that will not harm you if abused.
> 
> Many will *'say' *they do but few actually do. A company is out there to make money and the bottom line is often more important then anything else.
> 
> ...


I want them to put only natural falvour and get rid of all those artificial flavours and those #2,#4, #5 and etc.  Thats all I ask.  I think those are unnecessary.  At my work many people refuse to supplements because of those artificial things.  It also makes supplement companies look bad.


----------



## PRIDE. (Nov 7, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> A company is only as good as the way they stand behind their products.
> 
> Synthetek Industries offers *double money back *on all their products.
> 
> ...



I agree! I have never and will never see another supplement company offer this type of refund on their products! They are YEARS a head of the competition


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol milk


----------



## ash34255 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## packers6211 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've tried PP line and had good results. TCF-1 is one of my favorite DAA products.


----------



## notoriousbeast (Nov 8, 2011)

muscletech is the worst lol so overpriced


----------



## Calves of Steel (Nov 8, 2011)

dymatize is great, MRI and ON are good too.

I'm not a fan of scivation. 2 products I bought from them were both solid bricks when I got them.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 9, 2011)

Best:
Dymatize, BSN, Labrada, Gaspari, Universal, Ultimate, Optimum, NOW, SAN, Allmax

Worst:
Muscletech, Cellucor


----------



## Synthetek (Nov 9, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I want them to put only natural falvour and get rid of all those artificial flavours and those #2,#4, #5 and etc.  Thats all I ask.  I think those are unnecessary.  At my work many people refuse to supplements because of those artificial things.  It also makes supplement companies look bad.



Well that list rules out just about every supp company out there. Although we believe our products still tick all your boxes


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 9, 2011)

Muscle Tech's got to be one of the worst as far as over advertising. How many freaking ways can you remake a product?????


----------



## ExLe (Nov 10, 2011)

Optimum nutrition and Twinlab have been solid products for me...

I also like NOW brands for my Dex and Malto...


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 10, 2011)

BPS Combustion was a very solid fat burner for me and I could tell the appetitie suppression.


----------



## meathead&me (Nov 11, 2011)

*Biotech-pharmaclinico*



Lumberjack299 said:


> Being expensive and being a bad company are two different things.


 
Can anyone please tell me if Biotech-pharmaclinico from Uraguay is a ligit company? My fiance got Anavar for me and I always research everything he recommends that I try. I cannot find their real website, and I cannot find a picture of what the real Anavar pill looks like.. the bottle is white, yellow label, with the words oxavar. I tried to look them up using the website on the back of the bottle, but it pulls up their name, then only gives me links to purchase suppliments from other sources/sites...


----------



## banker23 (Nov 11, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> MuscleTech is the worst.


 
I agree but their whey protein at Sam's Club is an unbeatable deal: 70 servings (20g servings) for 32 bucks. It's the only muscletech product I buy. Sam's useed to have a similar deal with EAS which I preferred but this is just about as good.


----------



## Silas (Nov 17, 2011)

Phentermine and whey protein both are the best supplements to gain the weight of the body. These supplements are useful to build the body muscles.


----------



## PRIDE. (Nov 21, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> Synthetek Industries offers *double money back *on all their products.



I still have to yet see another supplement company offer these types of guarantees!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home*


----------



## rage racing (Nov 22, 2011)

ON and Gaspari


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2011)

rage racing said:


> ON and Gaspari



they're both good unless u want something stronger than what is carried at GNC.


----------

